# Group B Strep test



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jan

I asked my midwife about a swab for testing for Group B strep and she said that they don't do them in this area - maybe in a year or two (not sure how that will help me!!!)

Do you know if it is possible to still request this in an area that does not routinely provide it?

What are the risks to the baby if I have Group B Strep but don't know I have it??

Thanks

Nicky


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Best place to go for info is the Group B Strep website at http://www.gbss.org.uk/ which has evrything you could wish to know and people who can help.

Bettyx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Nicky,
I also asked my midwife about this and she said that the NHS don't routinely screen for Group B strep so when I was getting a scan at the hospital I spoke to the consultant about it and she agreed I could get tested. I think if you push for it there is no reason why you can't get it as the midwife can take a swab from you and send it away for testing. You should ideally get tested between 35 and 37 weeks of pregnancy. Hope this helps.

love Viv xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jan

Do you have any advice on this??

I am seeing my consultant at 36 weeks (only because it is an IVF pregnancy) but have heard the test should be done by 37 weeks

I am worried what the effects would be on the baby if it goes undetected due to no routine testing in my area??

Thanks 

Nicky


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi nicky

I work in an area which does not test for strep B so understand your feelings.

You can get the test done privately using the link on previous post and i think it costs £32 and needs to be done between 35-37 weeks.  However even if this comes back negative, there is a chance that you could become infected somehow afterwards and you would not know any different.  

If you are low risk otherwise i would not worry too much however discuss it with your consultant when you see him.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------

